# Effective life of medications (especially after opening)



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had the same ich medication for years, and I bought it used. It doesn't have an expiration printed on the bottle, but it seems to be doing the trick. How long is it effective for?

For that matter, aren't most medications supposed to have a shelf life expiration and an "after opening, best if used by" date?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to throw mine out after a year if it didn't have a date. I don't think dates are required for fish meds.


----------

